# II List of Resorts Closed Due To Hurricane Ian



## PamMo (Sep 28, 2022)

I'm sure this list is going to grow, but as of right now, here's a list of resorts closed due to Ian:


*Saint Augustine* 
St. Augustine Beach and Tennis Resort    TAS

*Daytona Beach* 
Daytona Resort & Club    DRC
Fantasy Island Resort    FIR
Silver Beach Club Resort    SVQ

*Bonita Springs* 
Bonita Resort and Club    BAR

*Cape Coral / Fort Myers Beach* 
Bel-Air Beach club    BLE
Mariner's Boathouse & Beach Resort    BOT
Estero Island Beach    EIB
Hyatt Coconut Plantation    HCC
Island Towers Condo    IST
Lehigh Resort Club    LEH
Marina Village At Snug Harbor    MVS
Beach Club I    PSB
Westin Cape Coral at Marina Village    TPM
Tropical Sands    TPS
Windward Passage Resort    WPR

*Sanibel* 
Caribe Beach Resort    CEB
Sanibel Beach Club I    SBC
Surfrider Beach Club    SUR

*Bradenton Beach / Holmes Beach / Longboat Key* 
Resort Sixty-Six    SIX
Via Roma Resort in Bradenton Beach    VIA
White Sands of Longboat    WSL


----------



## Superchief (Sep 28, 2022)

PamMo said:


> I'm sure this list is going to grow, but as of right now, here's a list of resorts closed due to Ian:
> 
> 
> *Saint Augustine*
> ...


MVC Crystal Shores is also closed due to mandatory evacuation of Marco Island.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 29, 2022)

Also on Sanibel -- You can guess all resorts are closed.
Per mysanibel.com, they are removing anyone left on Sanibel-Captiva.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 1, 2022)

PamMo said:


> I'm sure this list is going to grow, but as of right now, here's a list of resorts closed due to Ian:
> 
> 
> *Saint Augustine*
> ...




@PamMo , you can add:    
Naples --- *Vanderbilt Beach and Harbor Club*  - *VBH*
 (located next to the Turtle Club) 

This property is currently closed due to Hurricane Ian. No one will be able to use this property until further notice.  Buildings held up well but property can not be entered until safe. No one can check in on Saturday, Oct 1st.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 2, 2022)

Sugarcubesea said:


> @PamMo , you can add:
> Naples --- *Vanderbilt Beach and Harbor Club*  - *VBH*
> (located next to the Turtle Club)
> 
> This property is currently closed due to Hurricane Ian. No one will be able to use this property until further notice.  Buildings held up well but property can not be entered until safe. No one can check in on Saturday, Oct 1st.


I received this email today:

VANDERBILT BEACH RESORT
Hurricane lan Closure
Like many properties along the Gulf Coast of Florida, we
have suffered serious damage as a result of Hurricane lan. We
currently are without power, and we cannot accomodate
guests at this time. We are assessing our damage and
starting repairs. We currently are not accepting new
reservations. If you have a reservation anytime from now
through October 31st, we will unable to accommodate you. We
will be contacting you and cancelling your reservation. As we
develop a timeline for repairs in the next week, we will post
information on our website, VanderbiltBeachResort.com,
about when we believe that we will be able to re-open the
Resort, and we will contact any other guests whose
reservations will be affected.
Thank you for your patience and understanding as we
navigate through this very difficult time. We appreciate your
loyalty and patronage, and we do plan on repairing the
damage and re-opening as soon as possible.
-Mick Moore, Owner

Richard


----------



## SunSandSangria (Oct 3, 2022)

Vanderbilt Beach and Harbour Club-VBH located at 9301 Gulf Shore Drive posted an update.

There are no pools, spas, BBQs.  No one is allowed on property until further notice.  The buildings are tagged unsafe by local authorities until power can be restored and safety systems checked.





Sugarcubesea said:


> @PamMo , you can add:
> Naples --- *Vanderbilt Beach and Harbor Club*  - *VBH*
> (located next to the Turtle Club)
> 
> This property is currently closed due to Hurricane Ian. No one will be able to use this property until further notice.  Buildings held up well but property can not be entered until safe. No one can check in on Saturday, Oct 1st.





Sugarcubesea said:


> @PamMo , you can add:
> Naples --- *Vanderbilt Beach and Harbor Club*  - *VBH*
> (located next to the Turtle Club)
> 
> This property is currently closed due to Hurricane Ian. No one will be able to use this property until further notice.  Buildings held up well but property can not be entered until safe. No one can check in on Saturday, Oct 1st.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 3, 2022)

Our global climates are changing and not for the better for mankind.IMHO.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 3, 2022)

MULTIZ321 said:


> I received this email today:
> 
> VANDERBILT BEACH RESORT
> Hurricane lan Closure
> ...



@MULTIZ321 , Richard are you an owner at Vanderbilt Beach and Harbor Club? (VBHC)  I did not receive this letter / email from VBHC?  I received an email yesterday from *Denise Vaters, *General Manager at VBHC.  She directed the owners to the VBHC website where a note is posted different from the above?  I own 2 weeks at this resort and just wondering why I did not get this new email...thanks for any help


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 3, 2022)

Sugarcubesea said:


> @MULTIZ321 , Richard are you an owner at Vanderbilt Beach and Harbor Club? (VBHC)  I did not receive this letter / email from VBHC?  I received an email yesterday from *Denise Vaters, *General Manager at VBHC.  She directed the owners to the VBHC website where a note is posted different from the above?  I own 2 weeks at this resort and just wondering why I did not get this new email...thanks for any help


Hi Sugarcubesea,

No, I am not an owner.  I previously rented there a couple of times, the most recent was when Hurrricane Katrina was ravishing New Orleans.

Best Regards,

Richard


----------



## silentg (Oct 3, 2022)

PamMo said:


> I'm sure this list is going to grow, but as of right now, here's a list of resorts closed due to Ian:
> 
> 
> *Saint Augustine*
> ...


We have friends that own a week at Casa Yabel  told us the resort is demolished


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 3, 2022)

MULTIZ321 said:


> I received this email today:
> 
> VANDERBILT BEACH RESORT
> Hurricane lan Closure
> ...



@MULTIZ321 - Richard,

my apologies, I thought you were referencing VBHC vs the family owned Hotel one building to the right of VBHC (the timeshare)  The Vanderbilt Beach Resort (which also houses The Turtle Club) is located right one building to the right of  VBHC.  Now I understand why I did not get this email since its the hotel next to the timeshare I own...thanks for posting this


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 3, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Our global climates are changing and not for the better for mankind.IMHO.



I used to joke about global warming bringing the beach closer to my house.
I don't think I'll be doing that again.
.


----------

